# Top Trading Books (and questions about others)



## pavilion103 (4 August 2011)

I know there are similar threads around about particular trading books and their merits but I was thinking it would be good if we could rate the top books we have read in this thread and also post any questions we have about books we haven't read yet).

My favourites:
- Stan Weinstein's Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets - Stan Weinstein
- Master the Markets - Tom Williams
- Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom - Van K Tharp
- Way of the Turtle - Curtis Faith
- Curtis Arnold's PPS Trading System - Curtis Arnold


Others I would like an opinion on:
- Trade Like an O'Neil Disciple - Kacher
- Guppy Trading - Daryl Guppy
- How to Make Money in Stocks - O'Neil


----------



## highgoals (11 August 2011)

I always wonder when reading Ray Blanco's work....

_"As you know, Vertex Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NASDAQ: VRTX) recently received FDA approval for its breakthrough hepatitis C drug Incivek. Shortly after the event, I recommended taking some profits while retaining a core position. Some of our readers emailed me, reporting gains ranging from 8-51%. In the long run, Vertex isn't only about Incivek, and I think it will continue to produce new marketable therapies in hep C, cystic fibrosis as well as other indications.

Since Incivek's approval came hot on the heels of the approval for Merck's Victrelis, also for hep C, my chief concern would be whether Incivek would win the majority of the market when facing off against a large competitor like Merck. I suspected, however, that Incivek's superiority would negate a lot of that advantage."_

But whatever the reason, I keep up with them and a variety of other 'gurus' as food for thought.

My best investment was one I found myself without the help of inside knowledge.

Karen 

www.howto-tradestocks.com


----------



## Porper (21 March 2012)

I've just finished "Unholy Grails" by Nick Radge which gets down to the grass roots of what is required to become a successful trader/investor.  In other words how to achieve a positive expectancy which is something that very few starting out on this journey ever achieve. There is no need to read between the lines like in so many trading books with clear instruction provided at each step of the process to becoming a profitable trader.


Much of the book focuses on momentum strategies with several methods studied accompanied with comments on how and why each system works.  The strategies are also statistically backtested giving a clear appreciation to how they performed in the past with suggestions on how they could be improved upon.  Nick Radge also takes a look at the emotional side of trading and how a systematic approach can alleviate this problem to a large extent.  Drawdown is the nemesis of many within the markets at the moment which is a subject that is also discussed. Logical suggestions are provided in regard to overcoming the mental hurdles. 

I am not a great advocate of interviews at the end of books though in this case the knowledge gained makes it well worthwhile. Several traders/investors discuss their strategies with much emphasis on the timeframe used which in itself is somewhat of an eye opener.

In summary, an excellent book that is an easy read making it suitable for both those starting out in the markets as well as the more seasoned trader.


----------



## pavilion103 (21 March 2012)

I'm reading that one at the moment. Just started. Sounds good.


----------



## Porper (21 March 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> I'm reading that one at the moment. Just started. Sounds good.




As much as anything it emphasises that being an excellent stock picker doesn't automatically make you profitable. It's how you manage the trade that matters most.


----------



## ceasar73 (29 March 2012)

Read everything on dravas and livermore.


----------



## CanOz (30 March 2012)

Porper said:


> I've just finished "Unholy Grails" by Nick Radge which gets down to the grass roots of what is required to become a successful trader/investor.  In other words how to achieve a positive expectancy which is something that very few starting out on this journey ever achieve. There is no need to read between the lines like in so many trading books with clear instruction provided at each step of the process to becoming a profitable trader.
> 
> 
> Much of the book focuses on momentum strategies with several methods studied accompanied with comments on how and why each system works.  The strategies are also statistically backtested giving a clear appreciation to how they performed in the past with suggestions on how they could be improved upon.  Nick Radge also takes a look at the emotional side of trading and how a systematic approach can alleviate this problem to a large extent.  Drawdown is the nemesis of many within the markets at the moment which is a subject that is also discussed. Logical suggestions are provided in regard to overcoming the mental hurdles.
> ...



 Hiya Porper, hope you are well.....

I'm waiting for Nick's book on kindle......can't stand the paper anymore!

Systematic trading....seems as though all roads lead to here. 

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## joea (30 March 2012)

Initial books to read::: To trade in the conventional fashion.

Come in to My Trading Room plus the accompanying study guide.
How to Take Profits, cut losses, and Benefit from Price Declines.

Then graduate to ::
Secrets from Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets.

Then to :::Fibonacci Trading, "How to Master the Time and Price Advantage.
Backed up by High Probability Trading Strategies. These two go together.

For investing The Aggressive Investor or the latest book by Colin Nicholson.

If however you intend to trade utilizing just  Price and Volume.

Master the Markets, free download.
Charting the Stock Market.. The Wyckoff Method.

1 Then utilize the "ReadTheTicker.com", site go to education for a number of books  
   etc.  to support Price and Volume trading. This site utilizes indicators based on 
   Wyckoff.

2 Volume Spread Analysis (VSA) is a software package that is dedicated to price and
   volume.

These last two books go hand in hand, however the applications 1 & 2 vary markedly.
joea


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2012)

Blink, by Malcolm Gladwell.  For a book that's not about trading, it's a great book about trading.


----------



## motorway (30 March 2012)

A couple of  Peter Steidlmayer's books 


Markets and Markets Logic   and  141 west Jackson

Motorway


----------



## Boggo (30 March 2012)

For those interested in pattern analysis, Elliott Wave and Fibonacci etc this freebie download is excellent imo.

http://www.elliottwave.com/club/ultimate-technical-analysis-handbook/default.aspx


----------



## tech/a (6 April 2012)

*Un Holy Grails
Nick Radge*
*ISBN 978-0-9808712-1-0*


Managed to complete my second read last night.

Its a book I feel could be easily over looked by a browse in the shop.
Particularly by those looking for the magic bullet.

Make no mistake its there but its highly likely the majority wont *readily* see it.

Its a book I feel the Masses will come back to after they have completed the first part of their journey.
Its a book those who have had enough of leaving their *super* in the hands of Fund Managers who lack innovation and even the most basic premise of sound investment,will seek out. Particularly when guidance in the hard times---let alone performance--allude them.

From 20-40-60 Retirement and funding of that retirement isn't that far away!
This is the book for you 20/40/or 60.

It gets directly to the crux of the matter.
Developing a Method/System if you like that you can evaluate.
Take control!
Nick demonstrates that they are often amazingly simple and the best "Can often be written on the back of an Envelope". Exploding the myth of complexity.
Anyone can do it even a Builder!

He goes further to make it clear that being in the market when the market is in your favour is just as important of being filtered out of danger when its not! The examples are fully disclosed and very easy to follow.
A great starting place for many.
Nick finishes this section presenting one of his methods as an example of what can and is being done for his clients.

I particularly like his interview with Steve who I have a sneaky suspicion is "Stevo" from "The Chartist". Steve began with Weekly Systems which were very successful but now is using MONTHLY systems.Something I had never considered ---Steve has a compelling story---one many like myself will relate to.

There will be many who should and will read this book who have substantial funds to see them through retirement or Semi retirement. Steve's story and the theme throughout this book is something these people need to know.

The Interview with the Financial Planner who uses a system he calls "Alpha"
is a nudge in the direction of pushing the reader into questioning how he is being looked after if he isn't willing to do so himself.
There *ARE* innovative professionals who are way ahead of the pack of mediocrity in the financial services industry.

Nick of course is one and offers his services (Certainly* NOT* directly in the book) but answers many of the questions through Steve's interview that need to be answered.

Finally the last few chapters I see as very simple but very timely.
We lose track in the hard times of what its all about.
In fact, I personally feel the way these times are handled not only practically but emotionally expose the trader and the Professional alike.

*You really do need this book in your library even if you dont know you do yet.*

One day you'll be progressed enough to grab this with both Arms and Eyes.
Make sure its on a shelf close handy!


----------



## CanOz (6 April 2012)

Thanks for the review Tech....I'm waiting for the eBook that will be offered through Kindle and iBooks, in the next few months.

You know, Steveo had a profile here too. I must dust of my password to the forum and drop in there, many system traders there. I wonder if Nigel is still about?

CanOz


----------



## gav (7 April 2012)

A few others have reviewed this too, but I thought I'd put mine up to.

UNHOLY GRAILS: Because life’s too short to buy and hold…

Many investors relied on the advice of their financial planners and advisors using the “buy and hold” approach and were burnt badly by the GFC. For some, this meant losing half of their investment near retirement age. In Unholy Grails the reader is to introduced to a more ‘active’ approach to investing called momentum investing (also known as trend following); a simple strategy which Nick claims can offer significantly improved risk adjusted returns over the traditional “buy and hold” method. 

Whilst trend following may not be well known by the vast majority of investors, writing about trend following isn’t new. In fact there are quite a few books on the subject. The philosophy of trend following has been covered before, and evidence is shown through the records of successful trend followers. The better books include risk management, as well as offer ideas for the reader to implement. But very rarely is a practical, well-defined system ever offered to the reader and statistically evaluated. This is the gap filled by Unholy Grails. 

Nick takes eight momentum investing strategies (some well-known, others not) and puts them to the test. Each strategy is tested using past data, and the results are broken down into individual elements to evaluate the strategy’s strengths and weaknesses. Areas for improvement for each strategy are offered (such as how to protect capital during bear markets); while at the same time ensuring the strategy remains robust. 

The greatest evidence comes from the Nick’s own momentum investing strategy, where proof of real time results are delivered from the strategy Nick and his clients have traded since 2006. Commendably, Nick does not use this as an opportunity to promote or sell his services to the reader. It is there to deliver evidence that momentum investing works. The statistics and analysis presented for each strategy not only provide proof of concept to the reader, but will also assist readers who currently trade their own systems to verify and improve their systems.

In the section called “Interviews with the Experts” Nick interviews four successful momentum investors about their strategies, their journey to momentum investing, and some of the challenges they’ve had along the way. The interview with Gary Scott really stands out. Gary he had an extremely long journey and many setbacks before finally discovering momentum investing. His perseverance is extremely inspiring. Admittedly, I doubt I would have persevered for as long as Gary; however it makes me extremely grateful for the position I now find myself in, and knowing what I can do with knowledge I've gained. The book concludes with a section called “Overcoming Yourself” which aims to help the reader stick to their strategy, and explains how emotions can hinder a momentum investor’s profits. 

Unholy Grails has something to offer to both those new to momentum investing and those familiar with it. Those new to momentum investing will have a reasonably steep, yet very attainable, learning curve. There is nothing in this book that is difficult to learn, although some of the concepts may be difficult to accept at first if all you’ve known is “buy and hold” (although it may be a little easier to accept after losing half your capital during the GFC). Those with an understanding with momentum investing will be able to implement what they have learned to their own strategies, and benefit greatly from the interviews of those who have gone before them.

# Disclaimer: I am a subscriber to The Chartist and have been trading Nick Radge’s “Growth Portfolio” for almost 2 years. During that time, the XAOA is down 8% and my trading account is up 46%.


----------



## Porper (11 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Hiya Porper, hope you are well.....
> 
> I'm waiting for Nick's book on kindle......can't stand the paper anymore!
> 
> ...




Yep, all good here Can.

 I (like most) thought I could outperform a good "mechanical" system just by using traditional pattern analysis and the Wave Theory. In fact any method for that matter.  Sometimes you can...often you can't. I think Unholy Grails tells you why you don't have to look elsewhere. Nick's Growth Portfolio performance speaks for itself in terms of positive expectancy. And how you can "outperform" the broader market by a significant margin.

That said there is no reason why (like me) you can't use a mechanical and a discretionary system. You just have to be disciplined.


----------



## tech/a (12 April 2012)

*



			Sometimes you can...often you can't.
		
Click to expand...


*
How true.

Ive been doing just that for 4 yrs.
I think the answer is to find longer term systems (as in systems youll use for a long time rather than longer term holding time) that give great return (Radge has one of around 98% a year over a long period--I dont) here you park your Super or Major Funds.

You keep a capital base free for opportunistic trades which come up from time to time.
I do this and find super tight stops and raising the stop to B/E gets me on some rippers .
While my win rate isnt brilliant my Reward to Risk is more than acceptable.

What I have learnt from testing and trading systems has been in valuable in this discretionary trading.


----------



## Porper (13 April 2012)

tech/a said:


> I think the answer is to find longer term systems (as in systems youll use for a long time rather than longer term holding time) that give great return (Radge has one of around 98% a year over a long period--I dont) here you park your Super or Major Funds.




Agree completely John. Finding a system with a positive expectancy gives you the peace of mind to keep trading it during the bad times...as in when it goes into drawdown. 

There has been plenty of comment recently in regard to the "Trading Guru's" performances over the past few years. As in most have performed dismally. However, they will continue to use their respective systems as they fully understand that over the longer term they will be successful. This is one trait that beginners have to learn. 

We have all been through the beginners cycle where we drop a system just because it isn't instantly profitable. Again it comes down to emotion which is the Achilles' heel of most traders and investors.


----------



## Chasero (19 April 2012)

joea said:


> Initial books to read::: To trade in the conventional fashion.
> 
> Come in to My Trading Room plus the accompanying study guide.
> How to Take Profits, cut losses, and Benefit from Price Declines.
> ...




I am ordering come into my trading room today and Unholy Grail (rec. by T/A)

Any other recommendations? Cheers!


----------



## ACEz (19 April 2012)

Chasero said:


> I am ordering come into my trading room today and Unholy Grail (rec. by T/A)
> 
> Any other recommendations? Cheers!



Come into my trading room is a good one ! Most of Alexander Elders are always pretty informative, Good choice


----------



## CanOz (19 April 2012)

Book Review - Unholy Grails – A New Road to Wealth– by Nick Radge

In his third book “Unholy Grails – A New Road to Wealth” Nick Radge presents the straight forward yet frequently misunderstood concept of systematic momentum investing. In his own words, “It’s about taking some of the commonly referred to strategies and putting them to the test so we can better understand what they can and, perhaps more importantly, what they can't do.”

The book aims to “limit the cost of implementation in both time and money spent. You do not need a financial planner or stockbroker to beat the market”.

The book is based on his considerable experience, with Nick having over 25 years of first hand in-market experience.

Designed in order to “offer a sensible basis upon which to make sound investment decisions, reduce exposure and protect against risk”, the book is a fast and thoroughly enjoyable read, considering it is after all, a finance book.

The concepts are presented so the reader can easily digest them methodically, step by step. Even a novice investor with some basic knowledge of the markets should be able to come away with a good understanding of how well some momentum strategies work, and what strategies do not work. 

This is a day and age of seemingly range bound markets where everyone is searching, without success in many cases, for returns better than bank interest. Nick presents the concept that is so obvious; one wonders why more is not publicised about it.

Packed with easy to understand statistics and charts, the reader is frequently able to review results of real systems tested over mountains of historical data that enable the discovery of facts about their overall profitability and trade-ability. For it it’s one thing to have a profitable system, but another to confidently trade it.

The second half of the book offers “Interviews with the Experts” and is actually a series of interviews with real life momentum system traders. Their systems are discussed and also their personal transition through the various stages as traders. One gains a true sense that indeed great things are possible, if you have a good plan and stick with it.

Considering that to be a successful trader one must:

Find a strategy
Validate
Do it

Nick aims to deliver the first two and then “guide you to gain confidence in doing the third”.

I would have no hesitation in saying that he will accomplish his goal in this succinct, methodical approach that is also a thoroughly enjoyable read.

I should disclose that being a former client of Nick's and still a frequent visitor to his forum, i have no interest nor have i or will i receive a monetary reward for posting this.

CanOz


----------



## pavilion103 (19 April 2012)

Apart from any VSA/Wyckoff books, I thought that Secrets to Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets - Stan Weinstein was just about the best of the rest I've read. 

Does anyone else rate this one highly? I think for someone who is starting out this is a great book.


----------



## Porper (20 April 2012)

Chasero said:


> I am ordering come into my trading room today and Unholy Grail (rec. by T/A)
> 
> Any other recommendations? Cheers!




1: The Universal Principles of Successful Trading ( Brent Penfold).

2: Adaptive Analysis (Nick Radge)

3: The Investor's Quotient (Bernstein)... ( For the Psychological aspect)...very important.

If you are interested in the "Time" element then Dynamic Trader by Robert Miner...beginners may find it tough going.


----------



## Superb Parrot (20 April 2012)

Guppy Trading - Daryl Guppy

I found this worthwhile,clear Aussie writing style, he keeps hammering about 'protect your capital', something that should never be neglected.

Does he still appear on CNBC ?


----------



## Porper (20 April 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Guppy Trading - Daryl Guppy
> 
> I found this worthwhile,clear Aussie writing style, he keeps hammering about 'protect your capital', something that should never be neglected.
> 
> Does he still appear on CNBC ?




Yep, he still appears on Sky but I am not a great fan of his. That's not to say he isn't good at his job but I personally don't like his writing style.


----------



## tinhat (27 April 2012)

Just a warning about fishpond.com.au I ordered "Unholy Grails" from them on 18/04/12. Their website says "in stock" and "ships within 24 hours". Yet my order status is "In transit to our local distribution center". So much for saving $1.36. Should have bought from ********************


----------



## toocool (27 April 2012)

tinhat said:


> Just a warning about fishpond.com.au I ordered "Unholy Grails" from them on 18/04/12. Their website says "in stock" and "ships within 24 hours". Yet my order status is "In transit to our local distribution center". So much for saving $1.36. Should have bought from ********************




Just be patient mine took a little (ordered 12/4) with other books, they shipped the other books first and unholy grails got here today.


----------



## joea (27 April 2012)

tinhat said:


> Just a warning about fishpond.com.au I ordered "Unholy Grails" from them on 18/04/12. Their website says "in stock" and "ships within 24 hours". Yet my order status is "In transit to our local distribution center". So much for saving $1.36. Should have bought from ********************




I also ordered a book from them, after they put the delivery date back 5 times I sent them an email to ask if they were actually in the process of getting it.
The answer they gave me, suggested I cancel and had it in 14 days from USA. HAVE NOT BEEN BACK.
joea


----------



## VeryGreen (28 April 2012)

joea said:


> Initial books to read::: To trade in the conventional fashion.
> 
> Come in to My Trading Room plus the accompanying study guide.
> How to Take Profits, cut losses, and Benefit from Price Declines.
> ...




Thank you very much for separating them into crawl/walk/run.

I was going to start a similar thread but the forums search function saved me from looking like an idiot. It looks like this topic comes up quite a bit. I wanted to know what is a good progression of books to learn about trading. I really have NO IDEA when it comes to this sort of thing and I should have started learning a long time ago. I see people on here who are in their 20's and I wonder what I did with my life lol. I'm only 32 so plenty of time I suppose.

I am going to have a look around for "Come in to My Trading Room" and read it front to back then back to front and try and get a grasp on what I don't know. 

Any suggestions on a basic, kindergarten style introduction would be appreciated. I'm talking "see spot trade" kind of mentality but one that graduates rapidly. I'm not a slow learner, just a beginner with no clue. 

Love the site, great thread, cant wait to learn this stuff it looks fun!!


----------



## joea (29 April 2012)

VeryGreen said:


> Thank you very much for separating them into crawl/walk/run.
> 
> I was going to start a similar thread but the forums search function saved me from looking like an idiot. It looks like this topic comes up quite a bit. I wanted to know what is a good progression of books to learn about trading. I really have NO IDEA when it comes to this sort of thing and I should have started learning a long time ago. I see people on here who are in their 20's and I wonder what I did with my life lol. I'm only 32 so plenty of time I suppose.
> 
> ...




VeryGreen

There are a number of vary good books suggested in this forum.
IMO you need to read a couple of books and decide how you would like to trade, and then concentrate in that direction.
I always suggest Elder because it helps you protect your money.
You need to learn about "money management", before you trade. I am sure many do it the other way around. After a loss they then learn money management.

Roger Kinsky latest book may help. I have had a little feed back on this. "Shares Made Simple". for the beginner. This gentleman is an academic and has written a few books on engineering. I believe he has three books on share trading. He teaches share trading as a subject I think. I have read the first two.( just remember in share trading you will never stop learning.)
joea


----------



## Porper (3 May 2012)

tinhat said:


> Just a warning about fishpond.com.au I ordered "Unholy Grails" from them on 18/04/12. Their website says "in stock" and "ships within 24 hours". Yet my order status is "In transit to our local distribution center". So much for saving $1.36. Should have bought from ********************




I often get my books from Amazon...usually heaps cheaper and still get all the way to little New Zealand within a week. However I definitely wouldn't bother for a measly $1.36. May as well buy it locally.


----------



## pavilion103 (3 May 2012)

If I'm ordering a few books Amazon is a good option because postage won't matter as much. 

If I'm ordering just the one then bookdepository.com is my choice.


----------



## joea (23 June 2012)

I recently purchased "Unholy Grails" by Nick Ridge.
Although I have not completely read it all, It has a strategy section with simulations.
MA is used in conjunction with strategies as a filter(XAOA) All Ordinaries Accumulation Index.

Interesting book. Different to most.
Simulations by AmiBroker, with Tradestation to confirm signals and performance.
Well done!!

Book endorses the principle:::

"Absorb what is useful,
Discard what is not,
Add what is uniquely your own".
Bruce Lee

My comment(after reading 20% and glancing through the book), it will help make me a better trader.
It is one of the books I have read that does not go over the same old stuff about (the complete trading scenario).

But I will always give credit to any book, because there is always something that you can pick up.
It is how you compile these bits together that is the challenge. I am sure this book will shows that.
joea


----------



## Boggo (24 June 2012)

Yes, no nonsense with Radge, to the point and he walks the walk.

Another book that gets to the point is 'The Market Is Always Right' by Thomas A McCafferty where he deals with the psychology of trading as well as the basics of cutting losses and having a plan to survive.


----------



## Porper (25 June 2012)

joea said:


> I recently purchased "Unholy Grails" by Nick Ridge.
> Although I have not completely read it all, It has a strategy section with simulations.
> MA is used in conjunction with strategies as a filter(XAOA) All Ordinaries Accumulation Index.
> 
> ...





For those that haven't read Nick Radge's "Adaptive Analysis" he is offering the first 50 pages as a free download. It is the most pertinent part of the book i.m.o. I can't post the link here but I think it is on his facebook page. It costs $0.99 here:

http://www.amazon.com/Successful-St...&ie=UTF8&qid=1340507002&sr=1-2&keywords=radge

Joea, did you get 2 free weeks to his service when you bought Unholy Grails? He is doing a promotion at the moment, don't know how long for though. If anybody bought the book before the promo I'd send him an email asking for the free trial...sure he'll oblige.


----------



## tech/a (25 June 2012)

Porper said:


> For those that haven't read Nick Radge's "Adaptive Analysis" he is offering the first 50 pages as a free download. It is the most pertinent part of the book i.m.o. I can't post the link here but I think it is on his facebook page. It costs $0.99 here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Successful-St...&ie=UTF8&qid=1340507002&sr=1-2&keywords=radge
> 
> Joea, did you get 2 free weeks to his service when you bought Unholy Grails? He is doing a promotion at the moment, don't know how long for though. If anybody bought the book before the promo I'd send him an email asking for the free trial...sure he'll oblige.




+1

Ive been a paying service member for many years.
Ive found watching Nick manage his portfolio's 
in both good and bad times worth more than any book.
Been a massive influence on my own trade management.

Food for thought.


----------



## Porper (25 June 2012)

tech/a said:


> +1
> 
> Ive been a paying service member for many years.
> Ive found watching Nick manage his portfolio's
> ...




Yes, there is nothing like watching an expert manage their positions during the more difficult times - like now.  In a bull market it isn't quite as crucial as most will make a profit...though they will give it all back and more when the tide changes. 

Of course somebody with good trade management skills will make greater profits but at the end of the day we can only control the amount we lose (within reason). We cannot control how much we win despite what most believe.


----------



## wayneL (25 June 2012)

Porper said:


> For those that haven't read Nick Radge's "Adaptive Analysis" he is offering the first 50 pages as a free download. It is the most pertinent part of the book i.m.o. I can't post the link here but I think it is on his facebook page. It costs $0.99 here:




Yeah it's a good passage that. I'd keep that bit and throw the rest of the book away. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## joea (25 June 2012)

Porper said:


> Joea, did you get 2 free weeks to his service when you bought Unholy Grails? He is doing a promotion at the moment, don't know how long for though. If anybody bought the book before the promo I'd send him an email asking for the free trial...sure he'll oblige.




Yes got that. Book was signed.
Had a chat to Trish, via email..
Nice to do business with.
joea


----------



## havaiana (6 August 2013)

Currently re-reading the only book that i rate at the "Reminiscences of a Stock Operator" level. I've read so many trading books, nearly all rubbish had forgotten how awesome this one was:

*Inside the House of Money, Revised and Updated: Top Hedge Fund Traders on Profiting in the Global Markets*

http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/047037909X

It's a bit like Market wizards except the interviews are a lot more in depth and better stories. Some of the guys literally list exactly what their edges are, why they exist and give examples of how they have trade them.

Although it concentrates on global macro, it's got info to benefit all types of traders/investors in all asset classes in my opinion. Get on it, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Shaker (11 September 2013)

Hi

Yesterday I received 2 books from The Chartist

Adaptive Analysis - Just started reading
Unholy Grails - next

Other books I have from the past are

Trade your way to Financial Freedom by Van Tharp
Trading for a Living by Alexander Elder
Charting the Stock Market edited by Jack Hutson
Technical Analysis from A to Z by Steven Achelis
Market Wizards
The New Market Wizards
Schwager on Futures  all 3 books by Jack Schwager

Does anyone have any easy to read books or websites  on Elliot Wave or Fibonacci

Regards
Shaker


----------



## pavilion103 (29 October 2013)

Started getting back into Al Brooks again this week. His "Reversals" book.

Really excited to get stuck into this. Will be great for my futures trading.


----------



## Trading Tools (29 October 2013)

Below are what I feel are some great titles/authors to consider (for varying reasons).

Nicolas Darvas – “_How I Made $2,000,000 In The Stock Market_” 
Don’t let the title fool you... this is not a technical “how to” book, or detailed manual/plan (and is not even a detailed lesson on the Darvas Box System), and I’m not recommending it for the specific TA strategies or anything like that, however it offers some excellent “*bigger picture*” lessons.

Easy quick reading, entertaining and I believe it is a really insightful book PROVIDED you’re seeing the “bigger picture” lessons it has to offer, to become a consistently profitable trader over the long term such as:

Must develop a personalised plan and find what works for YOU;
This plan MUST have a proven positive expectancy (a positive edge), as no-one knows what will happen next after their trade is placed.... trading is an odds based endeavour and we are constantly forced to make decisions in the face of uncertainty, therefore a tested proven plan that has positive expectancy over a large number of trades is imperative (and a too often overlooked aspect by many traders I believe);
Trading without a proven plan that has positive expectancy (a positive edge) will almost always lead, in the long term, to loss of capital;
Execute your plan with discipline, consistency and patience;
Listening to market noise, rather than following your tested system, generally will lead to poor or ad hoc decision making which invariably leads to inconsistent and/or poor/negative returns;
The importance of recording/journal all your trades, then review and analyse the results.
Even though the book is certainly old now, there really are some valuable lessons to learn about the bigger picture of trading.
If reading this book helps to reinforce how important the above points are to become a consistently profitable trader over the long run, then you will have spent your time very well by reading it.

Other good titles I believe worth considering include:

Richard L. Weissman – “_Trade Like a Casino: Find Your Edge, Manage Risk, and Win Like the House_” (reinforcing the utmost importance of finding, understanding & having confidence that you do have a tested positive edge system over a large number of trades along with managing risk)
Mark Douglas – “_Trading in the Zone_”
Denise Shull – “_Market Mind Games: A Radical Psychology of Investing, Trading and Risk_”
Stan Weinstein – “_Secrets For Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets_” (mainly for his explanation of Market Structure and the 4 key market phases)
Brett Steenbarger
Cheers
Stuart


----------



## pavilion103 (29 October 2013)

The Darvas book is one of my top 3 for sure.

It got me so inspired when I was starting out. Although not a textbook provided great practical insights


----------



## banco (29 October 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Started getting back into Al Brooks again this week. His "Reversals" book.
> 
> Really excited to get stuck into this. Will be great for my futures trading.




His video course (although expensive) is much clearer in my opinion.


----------



## pavilion103 (29 October 2013)

banco said:


> His video course (although expensive) is much clearer in my opinion.




Is there a link?
On his website?
I think someone mentioned it to me. I'm so forgetful!


----------



## banco (29 October 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Is there a link?
> On his website?
> I think someone mentioned it to me. I'm so forgetful!




http://brookstradingcourse.com/

Adam Grimes book is also very good.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 November 2013)

Has anyone read

"One Good Trade"
OR
"The Playbook"

both by Mike Bellafiore 


http://www.amazon.com/One-Good-Trade-Competitive-Proprietary/dp/0470529407/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

http://www.amazon.com/The-PlayBook-Inside-Professional-Trader/dp/0132937646/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Would love to get any thoughts before I consider purchasing either. 
Is one better than the other?


----------



## CanOz (15 November 2013)

I read "One Good Trade" a couple of years ago and was really impressed with it. 

SMB were almost exclusively equity traders back then, intra-day. All of the stuff in the book though is totally relevant to any type of trading. 

From what i've found so far, the Playbook is more relevant to how things have changed and how they adapted to all that change.

There would be no harm in reading "The Playbook" first IMO.


----------



## CanOz (15 November 2013)

Mike Bellafiore (Bella) is the Co-Founder of SMB Trading, one of Wall Street's most successful Prop Firms. He is the author of two books as Pav mentioned, One Good Trade and recently The Playbook.

This video is recent (Wednesday), and he talk about the book and the concepts in the book.


----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)

A good listen that video was. 

I reckon I'll just order both books. Stuff it. I read a lot and it sounds like they are both worth it. 

They will be a nice little pick me up waiting at home for me when I'm feeling disappointed that my India holiday is over. 

I don't tend to buy too many books anymore. I read about 30 or so when starting out until I found the approach(es) that suited me. 

I'll jump on and order them now!


----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)

For those interested, these are the books.


----------



## pavilion103 (28 December 2013)

I've put aside some hours to take a large chunk out of the Al Brooks Reversals book.

I am really loving this. Definitely on the heavy side but worth persisting with.

Will be an enormous help with my futures trading given that most setups are reversals!


----------



## pavilion103 (4 March 2014)

Has anyone read this one?
Looks like an interesting read. Will probably order it today. 
Would love some feedback first though. 







How top traders made huge profits during the most momentous market events of the past century Financial and commodity markets are characterized by periodic crashes and upside explosions. In retrospect, the reasons behind these abrupt movements often seem very clear, but generally few people understand what's happening at the time. Top traders and investors like George Soros or Jesse Livermore have stood apart from the crowd and capitalized on their unique insights to capture huge profits. Engaging and informative, The Greatest Trades of All Time chronicles how a select few traders anticipated market eruptions from the 1929 stock market crash to the 2008 subprime mortgage meltdown and positioned themselves to excel while a majority of others failed. Along the way, author Vincent Veneziani describes the economic and financial forces that led to each market cataclysm and how these individuals perceived what was happening beforehand and why they decided to place big bets, often at great risk and in opposition to consensus opinion at the time. Traders discussed include George Soros, Jesse Livermore, Paul Tudor Jones, John Templeton, and John Paulson Provide contemporary traders and investors with insights on how great traders make great trades Offers insights on market forecasting, mass psychology, and the importance of personal conviction in trading At a time when many investors are looking to the past for answers to the future, this book brings important historical moments in the financial markets to life.


----------



## pavilion103 (9 March 2014)

A relaxing night at home. Time to give this one another read.

I'm sure this one is popular with many on here. For those who have never read it I highly recommend it.


----------



## Newt (10 March 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> I've put aside some hours to take a large chunk out of the Al Brooks Reversals book.
> 
> I am really loving this. Definitely on the heavy side but worth persisting with.
> 
> Will be an enormous help with my futures trading given that most setups are reversals!




I'd be interested to hear an overview of this one eventually Pav.  Definitely agree having at least one good reversal strategy up your sleeve seems to be essential for survival in futures.


----------



## pavilion103 (11 March 2014)

Newt said:


> I'd be interested to hear an overview of this one eventually Pav.  Definitely agree having at least one good reversal strategy up your sleeve seems to be essential for survival in futures.




This is a heavy read for me. I have only been reading it when I am really focused and without distraction. 
I don't like how few charts there are in the book. It makes it so much more difficult to read. He could have easily put some more charts in so that I'm not trying to create an image in my head of what he is talking about. I'm only about 120 pages in and moving slowly. Highliting parts in yellow so that I remember the important points between readings. 

Despite the above I have loved the content thus far. It is so applicable to the way that I trade/want to trade futures. I'd love to be able to take a day and put a few hours aside for this book. I'll get there eventually and move onto his books on "Trends" and "Ranges".


----------



## 5oclock (11 March 2014)

Hey PAV-----go to page 543 and read that---you can download charts on the website!!!! Also good luck just trying to read through  Als books. I found his books and approach really good, but it has required a huge effort on my part to STUDY his books, but is starting to pay off. Not saying he is the man or anything,,,but his approach and the way he sees the price action really makes sense to me and after reading his stuff MANY times i am starting to get it!! The price action training module course has been really great too(cost about 250 US) and is great to read the different parts of the books and watch the corresponding modules. I have spent a lot of time on Als stuff, but it has help a huge amount---more than anything else i have read, and that includes Elder, Bernstien,Guppy,Radge (not in any way running these guys down at all!!!! Just Brooks worked for me ---having said that its possible after reading all the GREAT work of these other guys i was ready to move on to what Al had to say!!).. Any how, Als books and approach take a lot more input from you than reading Darvas for example.Just my take on it all PAV ---good studying  mate and keep us up-date on your take on it please.


----------



## skc (4 April 2014)

I recentl took up a free trial with these guys who promised to send me regular trading book summary for the next 12 months.

The first one I received was on the turtle trader. It's actually available freely on their website.

http://www.ltggoldrock.com/the-complete-turtle-trader-book-summary/

I thought the summary was pretty concise and would be useful to gain first exposure to books and concepts that you might want to prusue further.

I think the free trial offer came to me on an email so you will have a find where you could sign up otherwise.

P.S. They are a FX educating business first and foremost. I don't know how good their business or material is one way or another.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 April 2014)

Bought the Kindle e-book Unholy Grails – A New Road to Wealth on Amazon for AUD20.99 tonight. First time reader of the Radge man and so far everything is recognisable. Hopefully somewhere in the next 80% read I will learn how to identify the end of trend (lower trend line break or averages cross??) and how much profit is given up once this has been identified.


----------



## CanOz (9 November 2014)

I am looking for some used copies of the following books:


Technical analysis of stock trends - Edwards and Magee
Technical analysis of the financial markets - Murphy
Technical analysis explained - Pring
Technical traders guide to computer analysis of the futures market - Le Beau
Candlestick Charting techniques - Nison
The definitive guide to point and figure - Du Plessis


Please PM me if you have copies for sale.

Thanks,


CanOz


----------



## fendik888 (5 August 2020)

Could you please tell me where I can get this book?



tech/a said:


> *Un Holy Grails
> Nick Radge
> ISBN 978-0-9808712-1-0*
> 
> ...


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2020)

Call Nick

Youll find him https://www.thechartist.com.au/contact/

Give him card details and he will send it out.
Havent seen it on book shelves for ages but 
Know he has copies.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (5 August 2020)

fendik888 said:


> Could you please tell me where I can get this book?





Here is a list of all the libraries in Australia that have the book, you can go to one of the libraries or request an interlibrary loan, from your nearest library, at a cost:



https://trove.nla.gov.au/work/155463810?keyword=978-0-9808712-1-0


----------



## fendik888 (5 August 2020)

thanks heaps
noticing that a few good books are not available in the general market. New trader like me feel so blind trying to read as much as I can.
Thank god I found this forum and asked



tech/a said:


> Call Nick
> 
> Youll find him https://www.thechartist.com.au/contact/
> 
> ...


----------



## fendik888 (5 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Here is a list of all the libraries in Australia that have the book, you can go to one of the libraries or request an interlibrary loan at a cost:
> 
> View attachment 106948
> 
> https://trove.nla.gov.au/work/155463810?keyword=978-0-9808712-1-0




Thank you! 
Thank you!
and Thank you!


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2020)

Talked to Nick today he has copies


----------



## Newt (5 August 2020)

You'll probably want to own a copy of this if likely to become a systematic trader..... (Unholy Grails)


----------



## Rsthree (5 August 2020)

I bought 2 of his books on Amazon as e books for instant access.


----------

